# Deadly basswood bloom



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I went out to check the basswood tree in my yard today and found this.....

You have to look closely to see where the flower ends and the spider begins.
Sheri


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

wow....i didn't even see it at first


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Interesting I wonder what type of spider it is.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

It is a type of crab spider I believe.
http://www.everythingabout.net/articles/biology/animals/arthropods/arachnids/spiders/crab_spider/
Sheri


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Yep. Crab spider. Found one preying on bees on a hyssop last summer:

http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop1.jpg

I've seen them laying in wait on many flowers. Ain't nature wonderful?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I saw one a few weeks ago, not sure if its the same spider...


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Wow...*

Wow...NICE photographs y'all.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

George Fergusson said:


> http://www.sweettimeapiary.com/pics/hyssop1.jpg


WOW - what an awesome pic. I see the other bee saying "see, I told ya . . . "

Keith


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Great pic Sheri & John, What camera did you use to get that nice resolution?

Mabe


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Mabe said:


> Great pic Sheri & John, What camera did you use to get that nice resolution?
> 
> Mabe


Thanks.
Panasonic lumix FZ30 in macro mode. 
It was pretty windy which doesn't make it any easier. I probably looked drunk weaving around trying to keep it in the viewfinder. I almost cut the branch to take it into a calmer environment but figured the spider would freak, and since I am a bit arachnaphobic that would make ME freak. Decided I better just leave him be.
Sheri


----------

